# 2/10 Storm Discussion Thread



## Harvey (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope I'm not jinxing anything. I've never actually started a thread like this.

If there was every any doubt that the NWS weather nerds LIVE for winter storms, take a look at the forecast discussion out of Albany this morning. Focus on long term at the bottom:

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off

Or read excerpts I posted on Harvey Road:

http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2009/12/nws-update-excerpts.html

Also I feel a little slutty but I posted this from Accuweather:

http://harvey44.blogspot.com/2010/02/accuweather.html

Can't ... resist ....

BRING IT!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2010)

"Intensifies!"  That's a good word.


----------



## Masskier (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like some potential finally


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2010)

The models see it staying south:

...BUT (Models) TRENDING SOUTH FROM THE PREVIOUS MODEL RUN AND TOWARD THE
CONSENSUS. THE CURRENT RANGE OF SOLUTIONS WOULD BRING SNOW TO AT LEAST
MASS PIKE SOUTH AND VERY POSSIBLY TO ALL SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. FOR
THIS FORECAST THE BEST CHANCES OF PRECIP WILL BE SOUTH OF THE MASS
PIKE.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah--watching the trend.  A few models are still pretty close.  It's very similar to what we just saw yesterday, however, the upper low to the northeast will be slightly further west this time around....that's what will help bring the storm closer to us.  Will it be enough?...hard to say right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah--watching the trend.  A few models are still pretty close.  It's very similar to what we just saw yesterday, however, the upper low to the northeast will be slightly further west this time around....that's what will help bring the storm closer to us.  Will it be enough?...hard to say right now.



Hopefully at least a stormy pattern will continue and eventually push their way NE.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 7, 2010)

If this one dumps on me here in downtown NJ, I'll never post a thread like this again.  Promise.

My wife is convinced that the snow dance we asked our 3 year old to do NEVER should have been done DOWN HERE.

Think snow. Think NORTHERN snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hopefully at least a stormy pattern will continue and eventually push their way NE.



Not too sure about that right now.  We actually look continued cold after midweek with low pressure stalling close by.  The problem with that is that it shifts the storm track around us and out to sea (like DrJeff's analogy of the wheel--the hub will be too close to us with the perimeter storm track further out).  Northern resorts like Smuggs/Stowe/Jay/Cannon/Bretton W./SL/SR will add up slow accumulations so they look to make out the best in the upcoming pattern.


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Not too sure about that right now. We actually look continued cold after midweek with low pressure stalling close by. The problem with that is that it shifts the storm track around us and out to sea (like DrJeff's analogy of the wheel--the hub will be too close to us with the perimeter storm track further out). Northern resorts like Smuggs/Stowe/Jay/Cannon/Bretton W./SL/SR will add up slow accumulations so they look to make out the best in the upcoming pattern.


 
I'll trade ya February for an awesome March and April.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 7, 2010)

billski said:


> The models see it staying south:
> 
> lots of negative words were in here
> .



You stop typing now


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Blue Mountain is already under a Winter Storm Watch



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
> 345 AM EST MON FEB 8 2010
> 
> ...



Sounds like Blue is gonna be the place to be Wednesday.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 8, 2010)

Fat lady hasn't sung yet.

Here kitty kitty. Or rather ... THERE kitty kitty. (pointing North).


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2010)

While I'd love a good storm in CT, I'm hoping this hits southern VT. They need some snow there..badly. In town, it looks like a mid March snowpack.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

This thread needs some pics


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)

I *heart* these words:

 *AN EXPLOSIVELY DEVELOPING NOR/EASTER* 


Is "immobilizing" and new meteorology term?  This year seems to be the first.
I think it only applies to urban areas.  I can't imagine anything like this immobilizing let's say, Maine.​ ​


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> This thread needs some pics



Maybe Camelback can get in on this one.  The cut off for this last one was amazing.  Blue 6", Camelback a coating.  You can see the back of Camelback from Blue.

On a side note I expect the crowds (especially if we get snow) to be almost intolerable this coming weekend.  From Roots TR pictures it looks like Blue got pretty slammed this past weekend.  CBK was busy but not overrun.  Wind holds on the quads made Sunday AM not so much fun but the afternoon was ok. I don't know about Blue this season but the winds have been more of issue at Camelback this year then I've ever seen before.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I've just blocked off Thursday as a powder day (and/or a crowd-avoidance plan) somewhere.  I'm really hoping it gets as far north as Thunderbolt.  The race is in jeopardy without more snow.   Hoping it hits as far north as Magic. SVT sure could use it.
Two more pair of snowblades, wet wax, some leather boots and old campaign signs will be offered to Ullr tonight.  Please don't call the fire dept. this time


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2010)

this sucks.. if my flight  is screwed on Thursday i am going to be VERY pissed!  i love snow but why does the one REAL storm have to mess with MY plans!

hoping for a late shift to the north and a rain event in souther new england and NYC area.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Maybe Camelback can get in on this one.  The cut off for this last one was amazing.  Blue 6", Camelback a coating.  You can see the back of Camelback from Blue.
> 
> On a side note I expect the crowds (especially if we get snow) to be almost intolerable this coming weekend.  From Roots TR pictures it looks like Blue got pretty slammed this past weekend.  CBK was busy but not overrun.  Wind holds on the quads made Sunday AM not so much fun but the afternoon was ok. I don't know about Blue this season but the winds have been more of issue at Camelback this year then I've ever seen before.
> 
> ...



Blue was insanely busy yesterday.  I'm looking at taking off Wednesday off.  Thursday might be tight for me.


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> hoping for a late shift to the north and a rain event in souther new england and NYC area.



You're not gonna make many friends on this board with statements like that!  :lol:

I assume your trip is non-ski related.  Can you get stranded somewhere that you can go skiing, like a connecting flight through Denver, or Manchester NH? '


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2010)

billski said:


> I assume your trip is non-ski related.



nope.. flight to Denver for long weekend of skiing.. delay in leaving means i could miss a day of skiing in CO.


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> nope.. flight to Denver for long weekend of skiing.. delay in leaving means i could miss a day of skiing in CO.



Oh bleep. I thought you were returning.  Too bad the airline won't let you leave early without a change fee.  They'll prolly cancel flights anyways and have to change you; I wonder if this sort of reasoning works with airlines?  Nah, I'm thinking too rationally.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> nope.. flight to Denver for long weekend of skiing.. delay in leaving means i could miss a day of skiing in CO.



I don't know where your flying out of but I could stand the rain/snow line being north and west of the major airports.  Hell I don't even care if it rains here in North Jersey.  Just let it snow in the Pocono Mountains and I'll be happy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 8, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I don't know where your flying out of but I could stand the rain/snow line being north and west of the major airports.  Hell I don't even care if it rains here in North Jersey.  Just let it snow in the Pocono Mountains and I'll be happy.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



hey! hey!.. don't give me that rain! i'll be at Creek on wed and thurs.i think your to late with that comment anyway, the local news in the city is saying 12 - 18 up here with that snow line moving north somewhat. they all look worried. good sign. i'm lookin knee deep. the voodoo lady has spoken!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 8, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> hey! hey!.. don't give me that rain! i'll be at Creek on wed and thurs.i think your to late with that comment anyway, the local news in the city is saying 12 - 18 up here with that snow line moving north somewhat. they all look worried. good sign. i'm lookin knee deep. the voodoo lady has spoken!!



No slight intended to Mountain Creek, Hidden Valley or Campgaw for that matter.  I only care if it snows at the ski areas.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 8, 2010)

4aprice said:


> No slight intended to Mountain Creek, Hidden Valley or Campgaw for that matter.  I only care if it snows at the ski areas.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



no harm no foul...just getting fired up for this storm...at last!!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2010)

I have to run my weekly grocery errand after work. I'll report back on what a cluster you know what that is...and if needed, I'll take a pic of the milk and bread that's no longer there. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I have to run my weekly grocery errand after work. I'll report back on what a cluster you know what that is...and if needed, I'll take a pic of the milk and bread that's no longer there. :lol:


I need to do the same.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2010)

Ought to make the Wed afternoon commute a shite show.  Sure am glad I have to deal with no traffic.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I need to do the same.



I feel a dual grocery/weather event TR in the making..... :flag:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

My company has started to cancel any pending work for this week in areas already hit by this weekends snow storm.  This should become interesting to watch.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2010)

My ATV is up in VT. I may have to drive around in the Jeep for my motorized big snow fun in the flatlands.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, i'll be in n. vermont where no snow is expected.

I simply can not win this year.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, i'll be in n. vermont where no snow is expected.
> 
> I simply can not win this year.



Haven't they been getting some nickle and dime stuff anyways?  You should be fine.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, i'll be in n. vermont where no snow is expected.
> 
> I simply can not win this year.



Western NY fairs no better. This storm was talked up just this morning as potentially being our first storm of the year. FIRST storm. Everything on the ground out here (4 inches at best) is the remnant of lake effect. All the snow we have gotten is lake effect, so 1 hill is bare and the one 30 miles next to it is loaded. 

What is with this magic boundary line that lets nothing move north of the NY border? I am sick of seeing Washington D.C. buried and thinking "you bastards.... that's my snow..... you stole my snow!"


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)

*You go Jersey!*

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
838 AM EST MON FEB 8 2010


A WINTER STORM WATCH WILL BE ISSUED FOR ALL OUR AREAS STARTING LATER
TUESDAY AFTERNOON /21Z/ AND CONTINUED INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING /02Z
THURSDAY/. HPC WWD NUMBERS UP TO 2 FEET ARE NOT OUT OF THE REALM OF
POSSIBILITY, BUT FOR NOW WE USED A STARTING POINT OF 14 TO 18 INCHES
OVER CENTRAL AND NORTHERN NEW JERSEY AND EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA.


Sounds exciting!   I'm gonna bring some milk and eggs down to scalp.

But Albany, not so much:

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
355 PM EST MON FEB 8 2010

THERE IS STILL TIME FOR THINGS TO CHANGE AROUND...BUT IT IS LOOKING
MORE EVIDENT THAT MOST OF OUR REGION COULD AND WILL ESCAPE
SIGNIFICANT SNOW ONCE MORE. HOWEVER...WE FELT IT WAS PRUDENT TO
HOIST A WINTER STORM WATCH (FOR POSSIBLE HEAVY SNOW) ACROSS OUR
SOUTHERN MOST THREE COUNTIES. THIS IS THE AREA THAT HAS A 50 PERCENT
CHANCE OF RECEIVING SNOWFALL 7 OR MORE INCHES WITH THE DEFORMATION
FROM THE SECONDARY COASTAL STORM PASSING WELL SOUTH OF LONG ISLAND.

And Taunton Mass is no help either

THIS TRACK WOULD BRING ACCUMULATING SNOW TO MOST OF
SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND WITH HIGHER AMOUNTS FOCUSED IN AREAS SOUTH OF
THE MASS PIKE.  07/21Z SREF POPS REFLECT THIS WELL AND WILL BE USED
FOR THIS PACKAGE.  KEEP IN MIND THOUGH...A SHIFT IN THE TRACK WOULD
ALSO MEAN A SHIFT IN WHERE THE HIGHEST SNOW AMOUNTS WOULD BE FOUND.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 8, 2010)

F Jersey

More snow all across NE please.

-w (frustrated by big coastal storms that don't touch New England ski country)


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

WJenness said:


> F Jersey
> 
> More snow all across NE please.
> 
> -w (frustrated by big coastal storms that don't touch New England ski country)


Please...you guys up north have way better snow then we do and get enough to ski well into April/May on a consistent basis.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

billski said:


> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
> 838 AM EST MON FEB 8 2010
> 
> 
> ...



This is my 6th winter in NJ.  That's more than enough time to know that I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Please...you guys up north have way better snow then we do and get enough to ski well into April/May on a consistent basis.



It's true...

OK, you guys can have the snow there... but I want what DC / Baltimore / Virginia has been getting the past few weeks.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

WJenness said:


> It's true...
> 
> OK, you guys can have the snow there... but I want what DC / Baltimore / Virginia has been getting the past few weeks.
> 
> -w



Ok, I'll give you that...


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 8, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> What is with this magic boundary line that lets nothing move north of the NY border? I am sick of seeing Washington D.C. buried and thinking "you bastards.... that's my snow..... you stole my snow!"




That wall your talking about has been stretched across the Pocono's as well.  Aside from Root (Blue Mt) we got nothing more then a coating this past storm while the Shore got plastered.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

So stoked....oh yeah, there's a new map out...


----------



## AMAC2233 (Feb 8, 2010)

Right now, it's looking like Philly, DC, and Baltimore will all beat Boston in snowfall for the winter. That's pretty crazy considering last year, Boston got about 60 inches and those 3 cities together probably didn't get half that. Probably not too far off of Concord, NH either, and way closer to Portland ME and southern VT cities than they shoul dbe.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 8, 2010)

Another northern New England shut out. Nice upslope recently in NoVT but it just is not cutting it for the rest of New England. Hard to believe we are heading into President's weekend with conditions as they are at most areas excluding those north of I-89 and west of I-91. On the bright side, this storm is sure to pack the resorts full to the gills and MAN will they be surprised to leave snowy MA, CT, and NY coming north to pretty sub-par conditions for February. You MASHers may get more February snow than most ski areas in New England.


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2010)

1-2" for Southern VT? And 8-12" of snow here in CT. What's wrong with this picture? 

Here's some sad irony...I was jumping around some weather sites last night. Some sites are very picky regarding what town you put in. They don't like "Dover, VT"...they like "East Dover, VT"...Ok, fine. So I type in Dover VT...Dover TN pops up and it has a winter storm warning. Type in East Dover VT..."No watches or warnings at this time." Frig...........................


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the "trace to less than an inch" to be put in my forecast. We've gone from 6-10in, to 3-5in, to 2-4in, and now 1-3in. 

And the worst part about our "stolen" storm snow is, every time, the media coverage, making moderate to slightly heavy snowfalls out to be the end of the world while interviewing the worst whiners they can find.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

*Voodoo?*

I've been thinking about what jrmagic said off-handedly a week ago.  It seems that wherever I go it snows.  This has become hauntingly accurate.  First Magic, then Stowe.  Now, I'm off to see family in NJ this weekend. They are in the 12" forecast range. Hmm.   I'd better stay north from now on.

So, if you want to plan something, here are my known plans: Feb 20 - Thunderbolt - Western Mass.   Weekend of Feb 27+  Stowe-Bolton.  

Now, the third week of March I head west for a little Colorado skiing. Hmm, what's that gonna do to the east? :-x

So, how does this map out with Voodoo Lady?  Maybe we should talk?   

I'd rather chase the snow than have the snow chasing me.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> I'm just waiting for the "trace to less than an inch" to be put in my forecast. We've gone from 6-10in, to 3-5in, to 2-4in, and now 1-3in.
> 
> And the worst part about our "stolen" storm snow is, every time, the media coverage, making moderate to slightly heavy snowfalls out to be the end of the world while interviewing the worst whiners they can find.




If they want whining people they shoudl speak to us:-(


This sucks so bad for Southern VT


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2010)

billski said:


> I've been thinking about what jrmagic said off-handedly a week ago.  It seems that wherever I go it snows.  This has become hauntingly accurate.  First Magic, then Stowe.  Now, I'm off to see family in NJ this weekend. They are in the 12" forecast range. Hmm.   I'd better stay north from now on.
> 
> So, if you want to plan something, here are my known plans: Feb 20 - Thunderbolt - Western Mass.   Weekend of Feb 27+  Stowe-Bolton.
> 
> ...




Make some plans soon to come back to Magic nack dangit!!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2010)

Hope springs eternal-- BIG north trend on latest NAM-- enough for SVT anyway, which is a start.  Too early to celebrate but at least a slim hope.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Hope springs eternal-- BIG north trend on latest NAM-- enough for SVT anyway, which is a start.  Too early to celebrate but at least a slim hope.



Starting to trend North, which is good.  Now we also need to get the width of the bands of heavy snow to increase as well.  Right now, the fall off between jackpot and not much is pretty dramatic, where over 50 to 75 miles of Latitude, you could see one place with 15"+  and 75 miles North of there only 3 or 4"

Still lots of variables to figure out in the next 24 hours, but all the goods are there to get some impressive snowfall totals from this one, it's just what state/mountains will they fall over????


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Make some plans soon to come back to Magic nack dangit!!


 How about this Thursday?


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I have to run my weekly grocery errand after work. I'll report back on what a cluster you know what that is...and if needed, I'll take a pic of the milk and bread that's no longer there. :lol:



An email from Stop & Shop:  (sorry - pictures didn't come thru)

A winter storm has been forecast for your area. Get your supplies.     


 Make sure your home is well-supplied before the storm hits. 

Severe weather has been forecast for our region. To help you prepare, we've put together a Storm Readiness Checklist. It's based on recommendations from the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA), and it includes vital items you should have on hand in case your home loses power or travel conditions become hazardous.

Click here to view and print your checklist now.

Please know that we'll be here to help you and your family in any way we can, through bad weather and at all times.

Be safe,

Your Stop & Shop Team

P.S. You can learn more about bad-weather preparedness at FEMA's website:
http://www.fema.gov.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> An email from Stop & Shop:  (sorry - pictures didn't come thru)
> 
> A winter storm has been forecast for your area. Get your supplies.
> 
> ...



:lol:

I figure it's only a matter of minutes before every school in CT announces that they're closed for tommorrow, 20+ hours before the 1st flake flies! :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 9, 2010)

billski said:


> How about this Thursday?


 
If they get the goods, and you said Friday, I might join you!


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, one benefit is this more southern storm is going to get people thinking about skiing this holiday week. Good for the industry.

CT powder tomorrow!


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 9, 2010)

If we get dumped on here in CT tomorrow, will Sundown still do their evening grooming? I'd love for the chance to ski some pow at Sundown, but would be hesitant to risk the trip if it's going to be groomed.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

bheemsoth said:


> If we get dumped on here in CT tomorrow, will Sundown still do their evening grooming? I'd love for the chance to ski some pow at Sundown, but would be hesitant to risk the trip if it's going to be groomed.



Sundown usually leaves powder alone. They might groom Tom's and some other trails, but I doubt we'd see any grooming on Gunbarrel.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 9, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> If they get the goods, and you said Friday, I might join you!





Also thinking Magic friday if it pans out a northern track


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> An email from Stop & Shop:  (sorry - pictures didn't come thru)
> Please know that we'll be here to help you and your family in any way we can, through bad weather and at all times.
> 
> Be safe,
> ...



Dear Stop & Shop Team,

Please help me.  I am too fearful to leave the house now.  I need eight gallons of milk, and twelve loaves of bread.  Please deliver them as quickly as you can, as I am close to death.    When you arrive, please shovel the driveway and walk.   I will also need a ride to church on Sunday, and a ride to bingo on Friday.   

I understand that I might lose power.  I would appreciate if you would loan me a generator.  Can you please have it here by 6pm?   

Oh and my dog needs to get outside , but it is too frightful, so please come by tomorrow morning and walk him.

I'm almost out of cash, since it's too difficult to get to the bank, so I'd appreciate a $100 advance to hold me over in this time of crisis.

Thank you.  I am here for you as you are for me in these troubled time.

Sincerely,

A faithful customer


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2010)

billski said:


>


oooh, 2 inches in southern NH...powder day at Crotched!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 9, 2010)

hammer said:


> oooh, 2 inches in southern NH...powder day at Crotched!



A good half foot at blue hills baby!

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

*pow?*



WJenness said:


> A good half foot at blue hills baby!
> 
> 
> 
> -w



You know what's gonna happen don't you?  You'll hit six inches of pow and totally stall out at Blue Hill!
:-(


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Right now, the fall off between jackpot and not much is pretty dramatic, where over 50 to 75 miles of Latitude, you could see one place with 15"+  and 75 miles North of there only 3 or 4"



That is the gods honest truth Dr Jeff, take it from me.  Last Saturday Root was enjoying 6-8 inches of powder at Blue Mountain while just 15 miles to his northeast we got a 1/2" coating at Camelback.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 9, 2010)

billski said:


> Dear Stop & Shop Team,
> 
> Please help me.  I am too fearful to leave the house now.  I need eight gallons of milk, and twelve loaves of bread.  Please deliver them as quickly as you can, as I am close to death.    When you arrive, please shovel the driveway and walk.   I will also need a ride to church on Sunday, and a ride to bingo on Friday.
> 
> ...




how accommodating they are! i think your being resonable bill...very funny.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

Life as we know it is coming to an end!   We are in the 5" forecast range.  The company fitness center issued this alert:    [FONT=&quot]

"Due to the impending snowstorm for tomorrow, I have decided to cancel tomorrow's Yoga class from 11:30-12:15 as well as Massage therapy. "

Maybe she's taking a powder day????

[/FONT]


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll gladly take 8" at the mighty Sundown.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> An email from Stop & Shop:  (sorry - pictures didn't come thru)
> 
> A winter storm has been forecast for your area. Get your supplies.
> 
> ...



That's too funny! I had no idea they did that! I bet they stocked up on bread and milk. 

Super Wal-Mart in Wallingford was fairly quiet after work. I was actually able to get everything on my list...even some extra hand warmers to bring up north this weekend. 

I did LOL when I ran to the bank today though...the gas station was pretty busy!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll gladly take 8" at the mighty Sundown.



Up that number a bit with what the latest models are showing!  Starting to look like the area from basically NYC North to about the Mass Pike and East to Boston is going to be the winner, and with the likely total melted precip amounts approaching 2", with anything resembling a drier snow, much of CT will be getting ateast a foot with a few places likely getting into the 18-24" range  if the storm keeps trending like it appears to.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Up that number a bit with what the latest models are showing!  Starting to look like the area from basically NYC North to about the Mass Pike and East to Boston is going to be the winner, and with the likely total melted precip amounts approaching 2", with anything resembling a drier snow, much of CT will be getting ateast a foot with a few places likely getting into the 18-24" range  if the storm keeps trending like it appears to.



I'll gladly take 18-24" at the mighty Sundown.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll gladly take 18-24" at the mighty Sundown.



Sounds better.  Right now, my guess is out here in the Eastern part of CT is the most likely to get above 18", the mighty Sundown could very well end up in the 10-18" range.  The really good thing, is the part of the storm coming up the coast that will merge with the part coming out of the Great Lakes area seems to early on have a bunch more energy than originally thought as evidenced by an impressive line of Thunderstorms setting up over NC/SC now! The more energy that part brings to the table when the two merge, the bigger the potential of this storm!

Going to be fun to watch this storm really start developing over the next 8 to 12 hours! As of now, though looking good for CT!


----------



## bdjeep (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking better for MA and parts of southern VT/NH.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep. Albany is calling for 4-8" in SoVT:



> SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 6 INCHES IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE
> GREATER CAPITAL REGION...AND THE MOHAWK AND SCHOHARIE VALLEYS.
> SNOW ACCUMULATION OF *4 TO 8 INCHES IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE HIGHER
> TERRAIN OF THE HELDERBERGS AND NORTHERN TACONICS...AS WELL AS
> ACROSS SOUTHERN VERMONT.*


----------



## Euler (Feb 9, 2010)

This is also up now from the 12:30 ish update of the forecast discussion out of Albany



> LATEST MODEL GUIDANCE ROLLING IN SHOWS HIGHER QPF FOR UPCOMING
> EVENT ACROSS THE CWA...ESP THE 12 UTC NAM WHICH NOW SHOWS CLOSE TO
> 0.70 INCHES LIQUID AT KALB. AM CURRENTLY EVALUATING THIS LATEST
> GUIDANCE AND WILL BE ADDRESSING HEADLINES...INCLUDING WARNINGS AND
> ADVISORIES.




!Please give is some snow up here in VT!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 9, 2010)

Euler said:


> This is also up now from the 12:30 ish update of the forecast discussion out of Albany
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope you guys are starting feel better....we can share.


----------



## Euler (Feb 9, 2010)

Feeling better by the minute!
This from the 1:56PM NWS update from Albany:


> HAVE JUST UPGRADED THE WINTER STORM WATCH TO A WINTER STORM WARNING
> FOR THE SOUTHERN COUNTIES /ULSTER...DUTCHESS...AND LITCHFIELD/...AND
> HAVE ALSO INCLUDED GREENE...COLUMBIA...AND BERKSHIRE IN THE
> WARNING AS WELL...WITH A GENERAL 6-12 INCHES OF SNOW
> ...



I've got vacation days Thursday and Friday so it might be Mount Snow Thursday and Friday and Berkshire East on Saturday??  My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet! 4-8" of snow would be a really good thing for southern VT! Not only would it help the ski areas...but also the sled trails and nordic centers. It would be a really good boost before the holiday weekend! 

I just realized we're getting a crapload of snow in CT..and all my gear is in VT! LMAO! Oh the irony.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Sweet! 4-8" of snow would be a really good thing for southern VT! Not only would it help the ski areas...but also the sled trails and nordic centers. It would be a really good boost before the holiday weekend!
> 
> I just realized we're getting a crapload of snow in CT..and all my gear is in VT! LMAO! Oh the irony.



Yep, Same here... going to have to skip the WaWa powder day/night tomorrow as my stuff is in Maine.

Oh well.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Yep, Same here... going to have to skip the WaWa powder day/night tomorrow as my stuff is in Maine.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> -w



All my snow toys are in VT...quad, snowshoes, x country skis. Still have the Jeep though. That'll do. Although...my buddy does have a quad....AND a sled. I may have to give him a call.....I hope he has an extra helmet...my riding gear is in VT. Man, irony is kicking my arse today!


----------



## Harvey (Feb 9, 2010)

harvey44 said:


> Fat lady hasn't sung yet.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

oh man, thunderbolt needs it.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, another HUGE waste of snow.  The mid-atlantic states are preparing for another dumping, and while I was cutting down some trees today, I saw my first mosquito of the year.  Booooooo


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, might have to use my free voucher for twilight @ Jiminy Peak tomorrow!


SNOWFALL ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 12 INCHES IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE CENTRAL CATSKILLS... MID HUDSON VALLEY OF GREENE AND COLUMBIA COUNTIES... THE CENTRAL TACONICS... AND THE BERKSHIRES.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 9, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> Also thinking Magic friday if it pans out a northern track



The more northern trend is continuing!!- NOAA is forecasting 4-8 inches across southern VT now.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> The more northern trend is continuing!!- NOAA is forecasting 4-8 inches across southern VT now.



Awesome!

I guess billski was right virgins really do work:razz:


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 9, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Hmm, another HUGE waste of snow.  The mid-atlantic states are preparing for another dumping, and while I was cutting down some trees today, I saw my first mosquito of the year.  Booooooo



John, John, John:  I have a hard time believing the north country will get screwed forever this year.  Climo is too much in your favor.  I believe you will get yours and I'll be rooting for you.  Keep the faith.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Two really big storms...


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Hmm, another HUGE waste of snow.  The mid-atlantic states are preparing for another dumping, and while I was cutting down some trees today, I saw my first mosquito of the year.  Booooooo



Take a little drive and stop by one of those hills around of I89 Vermont.  They've been seeing a couple inches a day or more for the past two weeks.    We don't need a dump to be happy.  two inches a day for a week = you get the idea...

Since Feb 1, here are the daily readings from rsn, just to make a point:
   7-3-0-4-5-0-0-6-1
  4-1-0-6-5-0-0-0-0
  9-2-0-10-2-2-1-11-5
  16-1-1-4-2-0-1-4-0
  3-0-0-6-6-0-0-1-0


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Two really big storms...



Root:

I like you was thinking about skiing tomorrow but they say the winds could be really bad.  I'm wondering if the mountains will even be open.  They shut the quads at CBK at 35 mph sustained winds.  I have no idea about the fixed grips.  Might be worth checking before hitting the road tomorrow.  Thursday morning I going for sure.

Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Root:
> 
> I like you was thinking about skiing tomorrow but they say the winds could be really bad.  I'm wondering if the mountains will even be open.  They shut the quads at CBK at 35 mph sustained winds.  I have no idea about the fixed grips.  Might be worth checking before hitting the road tomorrow.  Thursday morning I going for sure.
> 
> ...


I've been reading reports on PASR about the HSQ's closing due to winds, while Blue's lifts have stayed open.  There's always the Main Street chair, but that cuts off the best runs.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Two really big storms...



The thing I LOVE about that radar image for snow potential, is the Southern Storm (since they haven't merged yet) so far is stronger than many were thinking it would be (just check out that line of t-storms in the Carolinas!), so when they merge, there's going to likely be a bit more energy than originally thought!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 9, 2010)

4aprice said:


> John, John, John:  I have a hard time believing the north country will get screwed forever this year.  Climo is too much in your favor.  I believe you will get yours and I'll be rooting for you.  Keep the faith.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I think I was just plain jealous!  Enjoy the snow!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 9, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> I think I was just plain jealous!  Enjoy the snow!



I hear ya.  Hey the last 2 storms even passed south of us (Pocono's) so I know how you feel.  I always root for New Hampshire snow and am hoping it falls up there soon so I can come up in March and enjoy it too.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Reports coming in on pasr that the snow has started to fall in the Pocono's.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2010)

They're already cancelling school in CT....


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> They're already cancelling school in CT....



Called a 1/2 day here for tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2010)

updated snow total projections for New England?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

Fox 25 weather guy is making it sound like it might be sliding south now.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 9, 2010)

10 o clock local ny news is calling for a legit 13 -18 for most of the metro ny area. they say the big totals will come when the low explodes off the coast of jersey and the cold air wraps in on the back side and the big heavy bands will make some areas really get pounded. those bands are the key to the killer accumulation. most schools already closing... mass transit and airports anticipating making major cutbacks... business starting to tell workers to not come in...local authorities telling people not to drive.. shut the machine down!!! everybody enjoy their lives and families for a day in this insane world...i fuckin love it.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 9, 2010)

light accumulating snow here in northern nj. souther jersey reporting 2-3 inches of snow already. most of nyc and nj schools are all closed tomorrow. some meteos are calling this storm to hit up north as far as SVT. we will see


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 9, 2010)

It just started snowing here at my house.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 10, 2010)

Sundown should be pretty nice tomorrow - get after it!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2010)

An inch down so far at home, but puking good.


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> An inch down so far at home, but puking good.



Same here on the Bridgeport, Trumbull line in Connecticut.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

Just a dusting and light snow, but it's picking up. 27*F


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

There's a big 16 on top of Dr Jeffs house in the NECN map. I'm right on the edge of the 4-8/6-10 line.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2010)

Been listening to Matt Noyes the past 15 mins.   I'll tell ya, the weather dweebs get way more excited than us snow dweebs do.  They measure it by the minute.  That's a bit much for me.  I'll measure it by the inch, thank you very much.  I've got a ski bag to pack...

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_england_weather/


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a big 16 on top of Dr Jeffs house in the NECN map. I'm right on the edge of the 4-8/6-10 line.



BRING IT!!!!

First flakes have started!  Going to let the snow pile up all day and then break out the snowblower this evening after the kids goto bed


----------



## Euler (Feb 10, 2010)

Forecasters said snow wouldn't really start here in SoVT until noon, but it began a smidge after 8 and its coming down pretty good at this point. COME ON SNOW!!


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 10, 2010)

According to the radar map, the first heavy "ribbon" should be hitting me in the next twenty minutes and will last about an hour. It should get to The Institution around 11:15 or so... I will let you know what we get from it.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2010)

Euler said:


> Forecasters said snow wouldn't really start here in SoVT until noon, but it began a smidge after 8 and its coming down pretty good at this point. COME ON SNOW!!


 Where are you exactly?


----------



## BLESS (Feb 10, 2010)

dusting here in rhody.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2010)

Radar shows lots of blue here in North Andover, MA, but nothing coming down yet... Just the virga moistening up the atmosphere...

-w


----------



## midd (Feb 10, 2010)

flakes flying in PO Square.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2010)

Flakes in Lexington


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the first wave has stopped here in NJ.  Probably a 2-3 inches on the ground, which is right in line with what they forecasted thus far.  It's supposed to pick back up around noon.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 10, 2010)

Puking in NYC.......


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

Fizzled here....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 10, 2010)

It's dumping here in NW Jersey right now looking at what's on my BBQ grill I'd say 3 or 4 inches already.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2010)

Snowing pretty good in Woburn, MA right now.

Really started coming down as I was parking... No big accum. yet.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2010)

billski said:


> Where are you exactly?



He's in Putney. I always like the Euler updates because whatever he gets in Putney...we get in Dummerston. I know what to expect when we arrive Friday evening. :grin:


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 10, 2010)

It is pounding here in on the Bridgeport/Trumbull line. I shovelled the deck before this wave came through so I can see how much dumps in this storm pocket.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 10, 2010)

Only a dusting here in central CT - can still see the grass.


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 10, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Only a dusting here in central CT - can still see the grass.



Not for long MamaBear and Greg! It is on it's way.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2010)

had about 2 inches and coming down heavy in Westchester on my way to work this morning. Much finer flakes falling here in Manhattan with maybe an inch on the ground.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Precursor light snow through southern NH/VT will slow briefly as some lulls/breaks from MA work through.  Heavier bands approaching CT!


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 10, 2010)

Stop the brutal dry-slots.....


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

pepperdawg said:


> Stop the brutal dry-slots.....



+1


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> He's in Putney. I always like the Euler updates because whatever he gets in Putney...we get in Dummerston. I know what to expect when we arrive Friday evening. :grin:


 
thanks Glenn.

I get very little work done when it's snowing


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 10, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> I think the first wave has stopped here in NJ.  Probably a 2-3 inches on the ground, which is right in line with what they forecasted thus far.  It's supposed to pick back up around noon.



Picked back up now.  Snowing pretty heavily.


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 10, 2010)

Strange.. this thing is stalling right over me. Now the future radar is showing it won't hit the Institution until the 12:45pm range.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going crazy right now.  So close, yet nothing right now... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm going crazy right now.  So close, yet nothing right now... :smash:



No kidding, I am starting to feel guilty for not going into work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No kidding, I am starting to feel guilty for not going into work.



x2


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No kidding, I am starting to feel guilty for not going into work.



My office is closed today, so I get the day off and don't even have to burn a PTO day.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2010)

Big opening on the radar central CT through central MA.  Wierd.  Could cut down on totals big time.  Wonder what's up.  High pressure stronger than first thought?  Not as much moisture available from the south?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

dribs and drabbles, nothing sticking.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2010)

got a good steady snow happening now with puking bursts. news 12 new jersey is waiting for what they call "Bombogenesis" to occur... the lowpressure bombing out off the coast and thats when we really get nailed. about 4 to 5 on the ground here now. "Bombogenesis" thats a new one for me...like it...word of the day.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Marc said:


> Big opening on the radar central CT through central MA.  Wierd.  Could cut down on totals big time.  Wonder what's up.  High pressure stronger than first thought?  Not as much moisture available from the south?



Give it time....the secondary low is starting to get spun up so the northern edge of the snow shield, or "deformation zone" will be gradually filling back in for the PM.   It's not exactly a "dry slot" or anything...just the gradual transition as the coastal low gets spooled up.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

It's picking up here a little bit. windier too. Any accumulation we had this morning has since melted though. Let's get on with this thing already!


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 10, 2010)

The lack of snow here is putting a major crimp on my Sundown powder skiing plans for tonight.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

bheemsoth said:


> The lack of snow here is putting a major crimp on my Sundown powder skiing plans for tonight.



Be sure to say hi if you see the AZ crew. Black helmet, black soft shell (or black/grey jacket), green digital snake camo pants... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Be sure to say hi if you see the AZ crew. Black helmet, black soft shell (or black/grey jacket), green digital snake camo pants... :lol:



I'll be there too; white helmet (with visor and AlpineZone.com sticker), red and black jacket, black pants.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> It's picking up here a little bit. windier too. Any accumulation we had this morning has since melted though. Let's get on with this thing already!



Looks like it's gonna hang around for a while now!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2010)

billski said:


> thanks Glenn.
> 
> I get very little work done when it's snowing



No problem!

I'm sitting here laughing. We have a dusting on the grass...the blacktop is wet and the Govenor of CT just let non esential state workers go home early. I also heard some large insurance companies in Hartford were closed for the day. This storm is not delivering for my current location.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there too; white helmet (with visor and AlpineZone.com sticker), red and black jacket, black pants.



Sounds good. I'll be the 6'6 dude with the silver/black jacket, black pants, silver helmet.  I'll probably do most of my runs on Gunny since I'm epic suck on the moguls.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> No problem!
> 
> I'm sitting here laughing. We have a dusting on the grass...the blacktop is wet and the Govenor of CT just let non esential state workers go home early. I also heard some large insurance companies in Hartford were closed for the day. This storm is not delivering for my current location.



Yeah, my company (a large Hartford based insurance company) is shutting down all the offices at 1. Of course I have been home all day teleworking anyway so this has no effect on me.

Getting steadier now in West Hartford...


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks like it's gonna hang around for a while now!



Back to spritzing snow. Basically no accum. Road is just wet. Major effin' bust. :smash:


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

33 degrees and the sun is trying to peak out. This is a disaster.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2010)

Kids go home on early release, spouse has to leave work by 2:00 (and take a few hours PTO or make up the time).  All for a bunch of flurries...:roll:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2010)

Whole lotta nothing here in woburn...

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Guys, be patient.  This is and has always been advertised as a PM/eve storm...the thing is just barely getting spun up.  Don't be too quick to call "bust" before the darned thing even gets started!  Just look at radar.


----------



## lazyasian (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone know what it's like around Worcester? I was planning on heading to Wawa for some night skiing, but now it seems like it might not be worth it...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

Picking up here and starting to stick. Special weather statement about a band coming up from RI dropping 1-2 inches and hour.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

lazyasian said:


> Anyone know what it's like around Worcester? I was planning on heading to Wawa for some night skiing, but now it seems like it might not be worth it...



They were always on the north end of this thing. They might get a couple inches, but if you are hoping for a powder day that's not likely to happen.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Picking up here and starting to stick. Special weather statement about a band coming up from RI dropping 1-2 inches and hour.



See what I mean?


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Don't be too quick to call "bust"....just look at radar.



I have been. Every band seems to be breaking up as soon as it gets to central CT. Even the stuff in the sound looks unimpressive. Each band that has some potential is followed by light or no snow. Considering it's 33 degrees and it just melts. A foot is no way happening. 6" looks bleak.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> See what I mean?



Well, I just don't think this thing is going to come as far west or north as they thought.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally starting to ramp up in NE CT right now.  Got the driveway covered, and I've also noticed the flakes increasing in size in the last 30 min 

As WinnChill has said, the bulk of the moisture and SNOW associated with the storm is going be be later afternoon and evening.  We're still just getting the "appetizer" right now of this 3 to 4 course meal!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, I just don't think this thing is going to come as far west or north as they thought.



Dry slot is finally clearing NW CT.  Heavy bands starting to work North of the I-95 Corridor


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> I have been. Every band seems to be breaking up as soon as it gets to central CT. Even the stuff in the sound looks unimpressive. Each band that has some potential is followed by light or no snow. Considering it's 33 degrees and it just melts. A foot is no way happening. 6" looks bleak.



Patience grasshopper!  It's only 130.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Patience grasshopper!  It's only 130.



So are you saying that 6-12"+ is still a valid accum forecast for my area?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> So are you saying that 6-12"+ is still a valid accum forecast for my area?



The range looks pretty good--can't argue with that (NWS and one MA station I looked at briefly).  Mostly at or just above half a foot by this evening...there may be some heavier pockets/banding so the 10 or 12" range ought to cover it ok.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> The range looks pretty good--can't argue with that (NWS and one MA station I looked at briefly).  Mostly at or just above half a foot by this evening...there may be some heavier pockets/banding so the 10 or 12" range ought to cover it ok.



Hope you and the NWS are right:



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> ...


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2010)

Just looked at the Mighty Yawgoo Valley (www.yawgoo.com) website to see what they were saying about the storm.

I was surprised to read: "Closed today due to the storm and the possibility of power outage."

A Ski Area? Closed during a snow storm?... Weak sauce.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Just looked at the Mighty Yawgoo Valley (www.yawgoo.com) website to see what they were saying about the storm.
> 
> I was surprised to read: "Closed today due to the storm and the possibility of power outage."
> 
> ...



Yea, Ski Ward said they are closing at 5. WTF?


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Guys, be patient.  This is and has always been advertised as a PM/eve storm...the thing is just barely getting spun up.  Don't be too quick to call "bust" before the darned thing even gets started!  Just look at radar.



I don't know where you are, but here in southern Worcester county/NE CT, most schools canceled for the day; so obviously not everyone has always been advertising this as a late afternoon/evening storm.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2010)

Still less than an inch on the ground here in Dudley at quarter to 3.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2010)

About 6 here and just beginning to wind up from the looks of the maps. you guys up in CT/RI/VT should be getting more rocked by 6pm. Hey BillSki! where's that great snow amounts map you always have...can i have the link ..please!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Mostly at or just above half a foot by this evening...



What's evening? Sunset? Cuz if so I have less than 3 hours to get 6". So far I have some snowflakes between the grass blades. Pavement is just wet. Again, it's melting faster than it's falling for the most part. I assume it will improve once the sun goes down.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, as far as the heavy snow, it was PM.  Don't know why MA called the whole day off--maybe an early release.  Yes, for CT and southwestern MA, morning snow was in the cards.  My remark was meant for northern MA viewers.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 10, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Just looked at the Mighty Yawgoo Valley (www.yawgoo.com) website to see what they were saying about the storm.
> 
> I was surprised to read: "Closed today due to the storm and the possibility of power outage."
> 
> ...


The Mighty Goo *IS* weak sauce!

Not that much now snow down here yet. About 4 inches now and coming down at a good rate with high winds.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> What's evening? Sunset? Cuz if so I have less than 3 hours to get 6". So far I have some snowflakes between the grass blades. Pavement is just wet. Again, it's melting faster than it's falling for the most part. I assume it will improve once the sun goes down.



For, by the end, during, into this evening....whatever phrase you want...means going past this afternoon.  I consider evening 6pm-12...if you're putting a stopwatch to it.


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 10, 2010)

LAME


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

My office has an email chain going around because everyone worked at home today. Mostly rain on the south shore (Duxbury, Plymouth), flurries in Boston, not much happening north of Boston and I have close to an inch with moderate snow fall.


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 10, 2010)

It has been pretty tame for the past hour or so. We probably have 3 inches on the ground so far, but the temp just bumped to 34 degrees so it will probably compress a bit. The radar is showing a heavy pocket off the coast due to hit in the 5pm range, but this thing has been changing by the minute all day.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My office has an email chain going around because everyone worked at home today. Mostly rain on the south shore (Duxbury, Plymouth), flurries in Boston, not much happening north of Boston and I have close to an inch with moderate snow fall.



Musta gone further south.  The locals as of last night were talking 10-20 for my area.  That ain't happening.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 10, 2010)

9" so far and coming down hard still, here in murray hill, nj


----------



## kingslug (Feb 10, 2010)

Puking here in NYC still.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2010)

winter storm warning canceled...



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
> 257 PM EST WED FEB 10 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 10, 2010)

Marc said:


> Musta gone further south.  The locals as of last night were talking 10-20 for my area.  That ain't happening.



10-20?!  Who said that?


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> For, by the end, during, into this evening....whatever phrase you want...means going past this afternoon.  I consider evening 6pm-12...if you're putting a stopwatch to it.



I'll report back on my totals when I get back tonight around 11pm. We still have between nothing and 0". Six inches would really suprise me. Radar looks better, and I think when the sun goes down we could start accumulating. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

tequiladoug said:


> LAME



uke:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll report back on my totals when I get back tonight around 11pm. We still have between nothing and 0". Six inches would really suprise me. Radar looks better, and I think when the sun goes down we could start accumulating. We'll see, I guess.



We'll be lucky with a few inches out of this by 10 tonight..


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> uke:



The sad thing is that map supports what the models were models were saying Sunday/Monday before the track drift to the north.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

This is why I haven't been paying attention to potential storms this season, I hate the disappointment when it doesn't happen...


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, disappointing. 

I think I'm just going to hit the gym tonight instead of Sundown. I'm not a pass holder, so it's not really worth the $30 at this point.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 10, 2010)

From the online weather forum the consensus for Connecticut is it’s a bust for most of the state. Perhaps the southeastern section will pick up a few more inches. 

I’m near the coast where we were supposed to get 8-13” and we’ve got about  2 to 3 inches so far.  Hopefully it’s not over yet but we’re running out of time.


----------



## Zand (Feb 10, 2010)

Report from Lyndonville: 35 degrees, partly sunny.

I wish I went to school where its cold and snowy. Instead it's warm and snows about 2-3 times a year lol.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> 10-20?!  Who said that?



One of the Boston stations.  I'll have to ask my old man, I heard it from him but the normally listen to channel 4 or 5.

Edit: that'd be WBZ or WCVB.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2010)

Roads are still just wet with a tad bit of slush.  Maybe an inch on the ground, if you're generous.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2010)

Blue was sick today.  8" to 10" down when I left.  15" here at home so far.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2010)

I left the office early because I thought delaying my drive home would result in a long commute...wonder how much abuse I'll get tomorrow...:roll:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks like 10-12 inches so far at my house.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue was sick today.  8" to 10" down when I left.  15" here at home so far.



Will they groom the shit out of it tommorow...still thinking about it..looks likem the Catskills aren't getting the goods ...again!!! But there's still hope, have to decide tommorow morning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> 10-20?!  Who said that?



They upped the totals quickly yesterday afternoon, but were already backing off of it by the evening news.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2010)

Big ol' bust, that's for sure.

http://wbztv.com/local/snow.storm.boston.2.1479305.html


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2010)

Weenie storm! We'll end up with 2-5" of snow when this winds down...if that. 

We just went out to run to BJ's...I could have left the Jeep in 2wd. The traffic guy on the radio: "Please stay off the roads!" Yeah, that .25" of slush was really difficult to navigate.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 10, 2010)

12 to 18  for NYC...uh...yeah right.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2010)

10 to 12 here still snowing....they say till 9 then tailing off...plow later tonight then Creek in the morning. hope to get some pictures for you guys.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 10, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> 10 to 12 here still snowing....they say till 9 then tailing off...plow later tonight then Creek in the morning. hope to get some pictures for you guys.



Will Creek groom the shit out of it or leave some of it alone??


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2010)

It all seems so silly.  We've about an inch of snow on the ground and they've got a big dump truck plow trying to clear out the school lot behind my house.  At $55 an hour, these guys were hoping for big dough tonight and I guess they are going to try to get it any way they can.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Will Creek groom the shit out of it or leave some of it alone??



hard to say...last year when we had about 8 to 10 they left if alone...i would say they won't touch it for a day or two but i'm sure they will for the presidents weekend. they usually don't touch pipeline or devils bit and they are both open according to the report. i'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Euler (Feb 10, 2010)

We got maybe 2" in Putney.   Better than rain, but I WANT SNOW.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2010)

16" total.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> 16" total.



Nice! Congrats. This storm stayed on a more southern track than forecast. It's hard to tell exactly due to the wind, but I would guess we got about 3". Forecast was 6-12". Am I allowed to call a bust now? :roll:

Skiing was still a lot of fun this evening.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nice! Congrats. This storm stayed on a more southern track than forecast. It's hard to tell exactly due to the wind, but I would guess we got about 3". Forecast was 6-12". Am I allowed to call a bust now? :roll:
> 
> Skiing was still a lot of fun this evening.



Total bust.  

However; if I wake up to a magical 12" tomorrow morning I'm gonna be PISSED!!


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2010)

billski said:


> It all seems so silly.  We've about an inch of snow on the ground and they've got a big dump truck plow trying to clear out the school lot behind my house.  At $55 an hour, these guys were hoping for big dough tonight and I guess they are going to try to get it any way they can.



Can't blame em.  They have more right than any of us to be pissed at the missed forecast.  The further north you go this year, the harder it's been on plow guys.  I realize, much like ski resorts, their winter trade is a bit of a gamble being weather dependent, but you still feel for em when they see big time money and get nothing.  That equipment doesn't maintain itself.


----------



## hammer (Feb 11, 2010)

Marc said:


> Can't blame em.  They have more right than any of us to be pissed at the missed forecast.  The further north you go this year, the harder it's been on plow guys.  I realize, much like ski resorts, their winter trade is a bit of a gamble being weather dependent, but you still feel for em when they see big time money and get nothing.  That equipment doesn't maintain itself.


I do feel bad for them, but I also feel for the average taxpayer...with all of the other cuts to local services, I'm not too crazy about plow guys doing unnecessary work.

These near misses are driving me nuts...and I'm not a powder snob at all.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2010)

Our town plow came down when the road was still 90% blacktop. I was a little miffed by that. 

Weenie storm. What a joke. We ended up with maybe 4-5" of snow. I did take the snowblower out because what was on the driveway (3") was pretty heavy.


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2010)

hammer said:


> I do feel bad for them, but I also feel for the average taxpayer...with all of the other cuts to local services, I'm not too crazy about plow guys doing unnecessary work.
> 
> These near misses are driving me nuts...and I'm not a powder snob at all.



I agree with you on the municipal level; I guess I was thinking more about the local private guys doing driveways and strip malls and whatnot.  The muni guys get paid anyway, just a matter of overtime or not.  The private guys are the ones that stand to lose their shirts.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nice! Congrats. This storm stayed on a more southern track than forecast. It's hard to tell exactly due to the wind, but I would guess we got about 3". Forecast was 6-12". Am I allowed to call a bust now? :roll:
> 
> Skiing was still a lot of fun this evening.




Welllllll, alllllright...you can.:roll:  Now that it's over, It's official.  hehe.  Man, it was so close with all that heavier snow sitting so close to you...that's the way it goes with these secondary, Miller B types of systems.  Sorry it didn't work out this time--it was fun playing.  Glad you had fun last night!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Welllllll, alllllright...you can.:roll:  Now that it's over, It's official.  hehe.  Man, it was so close with all that heavier snow sitting so close to you...that's the way it goes with these secondary, Miller B types of systems.  Sorry it didn't work out this time--it was fun playing.  Glad you had fun last night!



Bingo, the storm did just about everything as predicted, EXCEPT FOR TRACKING ABOUT 75 MILES FURTHER NORTH 

The dramatic fall off in snowfall totals that occurred basically over CT was what 36 hours ago looked like was going to occur over MA.  One of these days, maybe, just maybe we'll be able to get the 'ol "Classic Nor'easter" in here where everything North of I-84 is good snowfall totals, some mixing across Southern CT/RI/SE MA and then liquid more than frozen at the immediate shore. Right now, we've just got a mega cold air road block/jet stream over/around New England that's keeping the proverbial door closed for much of interior New England :smash: :smash:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 11, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Bingo, the storm did just about everything as predicted, EXCEPT FOR TRACKING ABOUT 75 MILES FURTHER NORTH
> 
> The dramatic fall off in snowfall totals that occurred basically over CT was what 36 hours ago looked like was going to occur over MA.  One of these days, maybe, just maybe we'll be able to get the 'ol "Classic Nor'easter" in here where everything North of I-84 is good snowfall totals, some mixing across Southern CT/RI/SE MA and then liquid more than frozen at the immediate shore. Right now, we've just got a mega cold air road block/jet stream over/around New England that's keeping the proverbial door closed for much of interior New England :smash: :smash:



And the frustrating thing about this is, is we'll see another couple of storms slip by the next several days!  Ugh!  Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't say anything...."what they don't know won't hurt them"!  HA!  Or is it, "if a nor'easter passes by and no one is around to see it, does it really exist"? 

Cheers!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2010)

<lame joke alert>
Nor'easter? More like Bor'easter...
</lame joke alert>

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2010)

At least the grass got covered up again. :-|


----------



## gladerider (Feb 11, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> 16" total.



was out shoveling til 1am last night. 16" sounds about right.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 11, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> 16" total.





gladerider said:


> was out shoveling til 1am last night. 16" sounds about right.



Yeah, I got about that.  Took me almost 3 hours to clear my driveway.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

gladerider said:


> was out shoveling til 1am last night. 16" sounds about right.



I took a pic for stoke!






I have some drifts that are 2 to 3 feet deep in the backyard.

I have the best neighbors.  Last night after the plow went down my street and clogged up my driveway again, my neighbor used his snowblower to clear it out for me. 

I just went over there to thank him and gave him a Sam Winter. :beer:


----------

